# Colonoscopy results



## 17293 (Jun 17, 2005)

The colonoscopy results showed an area of congestion- which is what they took the biopsy of. The biopsy came back "fine". I saw a GI nurse and she was about as talkative as the consultant was







She didn't say what caused the bleeding (or any of the other problems), only that the colonoscopy was clear. She asked if I was still passing any blood (which I am), then discharged me.I'm somewhat confused







The clinic ran 45 minutes late and I was feeling so ill when I went in that I didn't have the cognitive function to ask what caused the bleeding, or anything else remotely intelligent. Guess the next step is to go back to the GP and find out what _is_ causing the low-grade fevers/high white blood-cell count.I have no idea what caused the "congestion", or even why it happens?!Meh. I should be happy, but I'm left with symptoms not covered by my ME, and I don't know what to do next. Ach, at least I can get decent painkillers again


----------

